# OK trident 13 wanted



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

if ya got a used one, ill take it before i go get a new one. sold my speck today and am getting this yak new or used. longshot lookin for that specific one on here but might get lucky


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

what are you looking to pay?
thanks


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

dont matter. hopefully less than retail but depends on condition


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

I'm considering going to a hobie outback to help rehabilitate my knee....... lol that's what i tell her at least lol don't know how much it would help.......

are you looking to buy right away or waiting a bit?
thanks


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

fairly soon . within a couple weeks. u got one?


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

I do have one trying to crunch numbers to see if i can afford a hobie right now or if I have to wait till spring.

Anyway its orange and in good shape if I am able to make it happen ill let you know in the next couple of days
thank you


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

is it 13ft or11ft?? but yea man that will work


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

13 ft


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

sweet, yea man, im game if you upgrade. keep me updated. just pm me


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Hey Josh sorry to keep you waiting we decided it is best to wait and upgrade next year 
thanks for the interest


----------

